# New Guy!!



## Vengeance (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi guys, newbie here, from Australia.
Interested in Modelling and Warbirds in general,
Username comes from the plane my Grandfather flew in WWII, RAAF 12 sqn based in Darwin and Merauke!

currently working on a Academy p-38m lightning nightfighter!!

Just thought i'd say hello!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard, from over the border!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2012)

Way cool! I'm a big fan of the vengeance myself, would love to see any photos you might want to share.
Welcome aboard!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome Vengeance! (that's an odd thing to welcome!) Post some photos of your handiwork, when you are able. Would be good to see.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome from the Pacific Northwest


----------



## ccheese (Jul 3, 2012)

OMG.... _Another _"digger". Wayne, Bill, et al will be pleased. Welcome to the forum.... enjoy he place...

How about some pic's of that Lightning ?

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum Vengeance! You'll find a wealth of knowledge that is freely given so have it.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 3, 2012)

There youu go again ABW, gona give the man the wrong impression of the forum. Welcome from a perfectly NORMAL Arkansawian


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2012)

Enough already! Haven't we already filled our 'digger' quota....maaaan!! 

Welcome to the family mate, hope that you'll enjoy the place! As already been mentioned, pics of that P-38 please!

Oh, if you want to keep in the good books with Terry (Airframes), try to work in the Wildcat as often as possible preferably with pics as well, it always makes him happy! Just a top tip!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome guys, nice to have found the forum! Looking forward to sharing some knowledge/know how! Will post photos of lightning when I can! 
Cheers!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2012)

G'day Vengeance. Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard mate. Was watching the Red Bull Lightning perform at Flying Legends weekend just passed. Awesome plane !!


----------



## A4K (Jul 5, 2012)

Good to have ya along mate, the more Aussie yobbos the better!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 5, 2012)

Previous to this forum my only exposure to Australians was "AC-DC", the movie "Quigly down under" and Monty Python, (G'day Bruce!)
I have been pleasantly suprised to discover that not all Aussies are loud, murderous or named Bruce.
Welcome from North Carolina!


----------

